# Loyal dog waits outside a hospital for her owner



## Robert59 (Jan 25, 2021)

Boncuk waited for her owner, Cemal Senturk, for six days in front of the hospital he was treated in, in northeastern Turkey.

https://www.cnn.com/videos/world/20...g-na.cnn/video/playlists/atv-trending-videos/


----------



## Gaer (Jan 25, 2021)

Aw-w-w-w-w-w-w!  That's LOVE!


----------

